# Rick Weiland leaving the ICC



## jpranch (Sep 17, 2012)

Announcment from today:  http://www.iccsafe.org/newsroom/Pages/09172012-NR-CEO.aspx


----------



## ewenme (Sep 17, 2012)

PR written by an ad-man, not a journalist. Didn't answer the six basic questions: Who; What; When; Where; Why; and How.  How soon will be he leave? Before or After the Portland, OR ABM/FAH? hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 17, 2012)

OK by me.

Now Jim can do his job.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Ya I have to agree with Rick!


----------



## ewenme (Sep 19, 2012)

I got an email reply to my question to ICC, when is he leaving?  The reply: He is already gone. Will this change the face of ICC at all? or much? What do we know about Dominic Simms?


----------

